# Anyone in Copenhagen?



## pca (Jul 29, 2012)

I am male 36 yo looking for support group in CPH.


----------



## bakken (Sep 20, 2012)

*CPH group*

Hey pca,

I am also looking for some people to talk to. I am 22 years old, male, come from Germany and am here to study. Do you maybe want to meet some time?


----------

